# Potting mix



## ALMPARSO (May 2, 2002)

Any suggestions for an ideal potting mix for Leyland Cypress, Arbs and Holly trees? I plan to transplant several thousand trees from my greenhouses to pots in the near future and want to make sure I use the right potting material.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## BigJim (May 19, 2002)

They will grow well in a generall potting mix with a starter fertiliser added, 3-4month,and a long term 8-12 month slow release,such as Osmocote,that will take them thru to next year when they will be ready to be potted on again or planted.Biggest thing is dont overpot them initially.


----------

